# GRUB doesn't boot my new kernel

## Fatsug

I have upgraded my kernel from 2.6.30-r4 to 2.6.32-r7.

I have kept the old kernel in /boot/, just in case. Both kernel boots. Grub display both  kernel titles from mbr. The old kernel works, but when I select the new kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7, I get 

```

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

```

This is my grub.config

```

default 0

timeout 15

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r4

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-r4 root=/dev/sda5

```

On the other hand, when I hit c and type kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda5 in by hand, the new kernel boots.

I just don't get it?

My boot partition /boot /dev/sda2 and root /dev/sda5

Thank you in advance for helping me .

Gustaf

----------

## Logicien

Hi,

before typing /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 by hand, type root to see what is the root partition in Grub. If it differ of (hd0,1), it can be (hd0,4). Is it possible that your new kernel have been written in the /boot directory whitout your /dev/sda2 partition being mounted there? What you type by hand is identical of what I see in your menu.lst. Your using Grub legacy.

----------

## cach0rr0

you've mistyped the kernel name in grub.conf, or, the new kernel isn't copied to where you've told grub to look

this error means just that; you are pointing grub to a file at a path in which it doesn't exist

----------

## Fatsug

Thank you for answering.

Paul, you are right. I have to look over my mounting scheme, I mount my /boot at hd0,4 and not hdo,1 as I thought.

Gustaf

----------

